# What is up with that



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello I am new to this forum so forgive me if someone else has asked this question.

I am relativity new to showing conformation, thought I have been working with goldens for several years in the obedience ring, field, hunt, and scent testing. 

I have a nice breeding program. Out of this breeding program I have sold several show champions but never though I would actually put a dog that I kept in the ring.

Well I did, he is burning up the ring taking most of his classed to date he had 3 major reserves and is pointed out of the 6-9 9-12 puppy classes.

At our last show the judge pulled our puppy out had him go around again for a second and third look retuning him back in line standing after the open dog. The judge gave the points to the open dog. The 2nd place open dog came back in the ring we went around again and my puppy was awarded the reserve. 

As we here leaving the ring the judge pulled me aside and said to me "This puppy is gorgeous but I don't award points to puppies because you don't know what they are going to look like in two years"?!?!?!?!?!:doh:

My question is.... Did I not pay my entry to have my puppy judged that day ?!?! If he was truly the best dog in that winners ring shouldn't he have gotten the points?!?! or can I come back under that judge for free in two years for him to look at him again lol lol 

Anyway just a bit of frustration


----------



## Goldenz (Mar 16, 2010)

I feel your frustration. To withhold points based solely on the fact that he is a puppy is inconcievable. If he was the best speciman in the ring on that particular day then the points should have been his. The fact that the judge would even tell you something like that is crazy. Live and learn. This is how you learn to pick your judges when entering. Now you know not to waste any more entry fees on this judge until later down the road. Good luck with your puppy - he is being consistently noticed!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Now who's the judge, so we all know not to enter young dogs under him? That's silly! I do get that dogs will grow and change but it's judging those dogs on that day, not overall lifetime....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Goldenz said:


> I feel your frustration. To withhold points based solely on the fact that he is a puppy is inconcievable. If he was the best speciman in the ring on that particular day then the points should have been his. The fact that the judge would even tell you something like that is crazy. Live and learn. This is how you learn to pick your judges when entering. Now you know not to waste any more entry fees on this judge until later down the road. Good luck with your puppy - he is being consistently noticed!


 
Who is to say that the puppy WAS the best specimen on that day? He very well could be gorgeous, as the judge said, and he did recognize him. He also gave a fair enough reason why he didn't award him the points. I don't enter puppies expecting to get the points. When I do, it's a fantastic bonus, but I'm certainly not going to grouse when a mature dog beats us.
It's the way dog shows go.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm of the opinion that puppies shouldn't be able to get points (or at least not all of them) because of the reason the judge stated. But that's not the way the rules are set up so if the judge feels like the pup is truly the best one there then it should be awarded the points anyway. (I do believe rules should be followed even if I don't agree with the rules).


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

I assume this was at the recently held Rose City Classic in Portland?

I heard there were some nice dogs there and the competition was tough.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I feel like the puppy classes are for the dog's experience...all good. If they get points, great. If not, we'll have our day when he's more mature. I would say though, that I'd be pretty urked to have the judge say that to me. I'd rather have not known!


----------



## Goldenz (Mar 16, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Who is to say that the puppy WAS the best specimen on that day? He very well could be gorgeous, as the judge said, and he did recognize him. He also gave a fair enough reason why he didn't award him the points. I don't enter puppies expecting to get the points. When I do, it's a fantastic bonus, but I'm certainly not going to grouse when a mature dog beats us.
> It's the way dog shows go.


 
If the judge pulls you aside and says to you he would have given you points except that you are a puppy, tells me he thought the puppy was a good speciman indeed. His reasons for giving the points the way he did was his perogative as the judge, but then you don't pull someone aside to tell them that you can't have them, because even though you are a nice puppy, you are still a puppy. To make bold statements that he never give points to a puppy (even though he may have deserved them) is nuts.I have seen many puppies take points and were usually deserving ON THAT DAY. He didn't need to offer his reasonings to the handler unless queried by the handler.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Goldenz said:


> If the judge pulls you aside and says to you he would have given you points except that you are a puppy, tells me he thought the puppy was a good speciman indeed. His reasons for giving the points the way he did was his perogative as the judge, but then you don't pull someone aside to tell them that you can't have them, because even though you are a nice puppy, you are still a puppy. To make bold statements that he never give points to a puppy (even though he may have deserved them) is nuts.I have seen many puppies take points and were usually deserving ON THAT DAY. He didn't need to offer his reasonings to the handler unless queried by the handler.


So, what did he say? Did he say "he would have given you points except that you are a puppy, tells me he thought the puppy was a good speciman indeed." or, as in the OP, "This puppy is gorgeous but I don't award points to puppies because you don't know what they are going to look like in two years"?!?!?!?!?!:doh:" There is a very big difference.

I don't generally ask a judge why they didn't give me the points, unless it is someone that I know well and respect, or a fellow breeder, perhaps. And, oh well if I don't like the answer. I asked... As for an unsolicited opinon, again, if it is something that I feel is constructive, great I try to learn from it. If I don't think it is, or I don't agree, again, oh well. I've been doing this a looong time. And there are plenty of judges who would really do better just not saying anything - they often make themselves look ridiculous. But, OH WELL. It's the game. If you don't like it, or can't handle it, don't play it. It's not always going to end up in our favor.

As for puppies winning, they better be a really good one, IMO, to take the points away from a good, mature dog, where what you see is what you get. I understand that judges thinking on not putting up puppies, generally, but I have seen some that I felt should have won, hands down. And I've owned a couple. Lyric, for example, got her first BOB by beating 11 specials from the 9-12. WOO HOO. And yeah, she was "burning up the rings". But _never _did I ever take her in the ring assuming or expecting that she'd win. Every time she did, which was frequently, it was as exciting as the first and I was grateful beyond belief, and I also recognized that it could have easily gone another way, and that there were other deserving dogs in the rings.


----------



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

It seems that other judges have seen past his age and have seen how exceptional this puppies is as he is pointed. We never expect him to get the points in any class and we are grateful that judges have seem him for what he is.

My point was and still is that judges should not restrict points solely based on age. All dog or bitches entered in a show should be judged the day of the show as we paid for the judge to look at the dog/bitch that day not a week, month, or year from the date of the show. I am not just speaking for myself but for all of us who show our dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

jtom said:


> It seems that other judges have seen past his age and have seen how exceptional this puppies is as he is pointed. We never expect him to get the points in any class and we are grateful that judges have seem him for what he is.
> 
> My point was and still is that judges should not restrict points solely based on age. All dog or bitches entered in a show should be judged the day of the show as we paid for the judge to look at the dog/bitch that day not a week, month, or year from the date of the show. I am not just speaking for myself but for all of us who show our dogs.


 
But, you aren't speaking for all of us who show our dogs, because there are many who completely understand why a judge won't use a puppy. 

Technically, if a puppy has not reached height, he could be DQ'd. Yet, he could be perfectly within standard at a later date. And a judge can give or not give the points for any single reason that he chooses. 
Speaking for most of us who show our dogs, and have done so for many years, we know that not everything is as we think, or want, it to be.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

What about the case where a puppy gets points and perhaps even obtains his or her championship... but then by the time they are fully mature they have developed out of the breed standard and if show at that time would have a very difficult time getting their championship.

Once a Championship has been awarded I don't think you can take it away.... 

I see your point but I also see the judges point too.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ryley's Dad said:


> What about the case where a puppy gets points and perhaps even obtains his or her championship... but then by the time they are fully mature they have developed out of the breed standard and if show at that time would have a very difficult time getting their championship.
> 
> Once a Championship has been awarded I don't think you can take it away....
> 
> I see your point but I also see the judges point too.


 
It happens fairly frequently with toy breeds. They are hot as puppies, finish, and then are never to be seen again because they went over... It doesn't happen as often in larger breeds, but it has - usually the dog is under, but sometimes over...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I had a very wise friend tell me (after I was over analyzing a judge's decision in a similar circumstance) that if the judge didn't put up my dog it's because "the judge just liked the other dog better - and that could be for any reason the judge wants. That's it. That's why." Kind of an AH HA moment for me, but I'm sure it will help me down the road. Kind of the "He's Just Not That Into You" for dogs


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I had a very wise friend tell me (after I was over analyzing a judge's decision in a similar circumstance) that if the judge didn't put up my dog it's because "the judge just liked the other dog better - and that could be for any reason the judge wants. That's it. That's why." Kind of an AH HA moment for me, but I'm sure it will help me down the road. Kind of the "He's Just Not That Into You" for dogs


 
Yup. Smart friend.


----------



## Goldenz (Mar 16, 2010)

That's the great thing about where we live. Everyone is entitled to an opinion whether we are all are in agreement or not. It's ok to disagree as long as we all respect the other's position. We don't always agree with the judges' decisions but your are right on that point - it is what it is and we all are still willing to play the game. Sincerely good luck at the shows to one and all (pupppies included!)


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree with Goldenz. lets agree to disagree. Happy showing everyone in all age categories


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not trying to be a ********, but are we all disagreeing here? I think anyone would be frustrated if a judge said something like that, in fact, I was when Jack took reserve out of the 12-15 mo class and the judge told our handler after (during a win photo with a bitch he was showing) that had he known Jack was pointed and had taken reserve 5 times prior he would have put him up. Was I annoyed? Yes, of course. Knowing Jack was that close to getting 2 points that day pissed me off! But the judge still didn't like him as much as the open dog, even if it was because of his age, so he didn't put him up. It meant that, as a puppy, Jack obviously didn't appear "exceptional" enough on that day to be put up over the open dog, so the judge didn't do it. And in hindsight, although it still somewhat irks me that the judge told our handler that, I don't think a judge should put up a puppy because he's/she's been put up before - even if it's my dog. So I need to let it go and focus on the next show.

There's nothing wrong with being annoyed about the situation, I think it's just accepting that "he's just not that into you" concept and realizing that maybe judges open their mouths to give a compliment without realizing how much it might frustrate the dog's owner.


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

Perhaps judges would be better off not saying anything. Make their decision and then keep their comments to themselves. That way nobody gets po'd.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ryley's Dad said:


> Perhaps judges would be better off not saying anything. Make their decision and then keep their comments to themselves. That way nobody gets po'd.


I think they see it as giving a compliment, which it actually is! But I agree generally. A friend of mine made the horrible mistake of asking an (apparently very outspoken) judge why her dogs didn't place in their classes....holy moly, she will never do that again. She definitely asked for it and in hindsight realized that asking a judge who puts your dog last in each class is not the best idea in the world - I mean, what good thing could she have to say about them when she didn't place them? (Although I do think the judge was a bit harsh) But it was not a good experience for her.


----------



## PotA'Gold (May 14, 2009)

In my opinion a dog should be judged the way he/she looks on that day, whether its a puppy or not. Of course, I don't expect to take points with my puppy, but its always extra special to take points out of puppy classes.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PotA'Gold said:


> In my opinion a dog should be judged the way he/she looks on that day, whether its a puppy or not. Of course, I don't expect to take points with my puppy, but its always extra special to take points out of puppy classes.


 
Of course you do, because YOU have a VERY hot little puppy right now  (Who I'd take home in a heartbeat... )
I agree that all dogs should be judged "on the day", but it is very difficult to do that, _by the standard, _and say that an immature dog, no matter how gorgeous, is a better representative of that standard than a fully mature dog. I'm not saying that there aren't puppies who are deserving, but I definitely understand a judge's mindset who will not award points to one.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Of course you do, because YOU have a VERY hot little puppy right now  (Who I'd take home in a heartbeat... )
> I agree that all dogs should be judged "on the day", but it is very difficult to do that, _by the standard, _and say that an immature dog, no matter how gorgeous, is a better representative of that standard than a fully mature dog. I'm not saying that there aren't puppies who are deserving, but I definitely understand a judge's mindset who will not award points to one.


 
We have had many points on different puppies through out our years of showing in conformation. I do not expect to win any time that I am showing a puppy. I am there for the puppy to gain experience and to have fun with the whole dog show thing. However, I do not expect the judge not to follow/judge by the standard, either. 

If my puppy is the best dog in the ring THAT DAY, he/she should win regardless of the class that they are entered in. The judge is to be judging by the standard and the dogs as they are presented that day.

I really don't understand a judge who says they don't know what the puppy will look like in 2 years. They also don't know what that open dog will look like in 2 years. That dog could be crippled from hip dysplasia, elbow dysplasia or any number of things could be wrong, or go wrong. None of us can predict the future. We are paying for the judges opinion on that day-not 2 years from now.

With all that said, many judges do think giving a puppy a reserve and then making some remarks to the person showing the dog as a compliment. But, the bottom line is THE JUDGE LIKED THE OTHER DOG BETTER!!!!! )


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hvgoldens4 said:


> We have had many points on different puppies through out our years of showing in conformation. I do not expect to win any time that I am showing a puppy. I am there for the puppy to gain experience and to have fun with the whole dog show thing. However, I do not expect the judge not to follow/judge by the standard, either.
> 
> If my puppy is the best dog in the ring THAT DAY, he/she should win regardless of the class that they are entered in. The judge is to be judging by the standard and the dogs as they are presented that day.
> 
> ...


 
For me the bottom line is that _most_ judges should say nothing at all, and let their placements speak for them.  (Unless of couse they are telling me how perfect my dog is! : just kidding! )


----------



## PotA'Gold (May 14, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Of course you do, because YOU have a VERY hot little puppy right now  (Who I'd take home in a heartbeat... )
> I agree that all dogs should be judged "on the day", but it is very difficult to do that, _by the standard, _and say that an immature dog, no matter how gorgeous, is a better representative of that standard than a fully mature dog. I'm not saying that there aren't puppies who are deserving, but I definitely understand a judge's mindset who will not award points to one.


 Thanks! I just love him!!


----------



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

"As we here leaving the ring the judge pulled me aside and said to me "This puppy is gorgeous but I don't award points to puppies because you don't know what they are going to look like in two years"?!?!?!?!?!:doh:"

The judge implied that the puppy was the best in the winners ring if the deciding factor was only his age that is wrong IMO.

We will be moving this boy up to the bred by class before he is a year old as he is in standard and very mature looking.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PotA'Gold said:


> Thanks! I just love him!!


 
Me, too. He's very nice.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

jtom said:


> "As we here leaving the ring the judge pulled me aside and said to me "This puppy is gorgeous but I don't award points to puppies because you don't know what they are going to look like in two years"?!?!?!?!?!:doh:"
> 
> The judge implied that the puppy was the best in the winners ring if the deciding factor was only his age that is wrong IMO.
> 
> We will be moving this boy up to the bred by class before he is a year old as he is in standard and very mature looking.


 
I'm sorry, but you say he "implied"that he was the best. Unless he SAID that, then I would disagree. If it had been me, I'd have taken it as the compliment he obviously meant it to be and moved on. Some judges will love him, and give him the win, others may not. And if a judge doesn't put up puppies, it's his perogative. Don't show puppies to him. Good luck in Bred By. It's a prestigious and important class, IMO. But, you may find that a lot of judges do not give the Bred By dog the points, unfortunately. More will at specialties, generally. While 8 of Tommy's points were from BBE, with most dogs I've had more success with 12-18 if they were in that age group.


----------



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

You where not there. You did not see the way the judge looked at the puppy. I know that is what she was saying weather she said the words or not! What judge is going to say I loved your dog... it was the best in the class. When she gave the points to another simply because of age? There not!! You can not say anything that would change my mind on this one. 

You should have herd the gasp out of the spectators when the puppy did not get the win. I am not the only one that thought is was an injustice. 

I am sure we will have just as much fun what ever class we choose to put him in


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's unfortunate for the owner of the WD if everyone gasped in horror when their dog was awarded the point(s). I would hope that people have better sportsmanship than that.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

PotA'Gold said:


> Thanks! I just love him!!


Who is this lovely boy PG and PotA'Gold are talking about??? You've piqued my interest. Photos please!


----------



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

I would not say that the spectators "gasped in horror" just surprise this puppy is really really nice


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

jtom said:


> I would not say that the spectators "gasped in horror" just surprise this puppy is really really nice


I believe that your puppy is nice, and I don't mean this to sound harsh, but it just sounds like sour grapes to me. I've been there (as I mentioned earlier in the thread) and in my situation the judge literally said that he would have given my dog the points had he known he was pointed and had won a number of reserves. But he didn't....so he didn't. The judge liked the other dog better. That's it.


----------



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

No the judge did not like the other dog better in your case!! If the judge told you that he would have given your dog the points had he known he was pointed he liked you dog better. IMO. I do not have sour grapes as I stated I am new to this show ring thing. I wanted to know if this happens offend I can see from this thread it dose. Question answered


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

jtom said:


> No the judge did not like the other dog better in your case!! If the judge told you that he would have given your dog the points had he known he was pointed he liked you dog better. IMO. I do not have sour grapes as I stated I am new to this show ring thing. I wanted to know if this happens offend I can see from this thread it dose. Question answered


I'm new too, Jack is my first show dog. I understand that it's annoying, I just can't get all worked up over it if I want to keep doing this as a hobby. And he didn't like my dog better, he gave the points to the dog he liked best which was not my dog. I just have to think, tomorrow is another day with another judge


----------



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

I am actually really happy at how well this puppy is doing. It is really unexpected and great fun weather he wins or not!! 

I actually co own the puppy I am talking about he dose not live with me I just happened to be showing him that day. I also have a really nice girl that is doing just as well. both of the puppies are doing better than I could have ever dreamed.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> That's unfortunate for the owner of the WD if everyone gasped in horror when their dog was awarded the point(s). I would hope that people have better sportsmanship than that.


 
:no: No kidding...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

jtom said:


> You where not there. You did not see the way the judge looked at the puppy. I know that is what she was saying weather she said the words or not! What judge is going to say I loved your dog... it was the best in the class. When she gave the points to another simply because of age? There not!! You can not say anything that would change my mind on this one.
> 
> You should have herd the gasp out of the spectators when the puppy did not get the win. I am not the only one that thought is was an injustice.
> 
> I am sure we will have just as much fun what ever class we choose to put him in


 
I've been doing this a _very _long time. I _have _seen plenty of judges say "I loved your dog, it was the best in the _class." _I've seen judges get all swoony over a particular dog. I've done it myself when I've judged. Again, there is absolutely NOTHING improper about what that judge did, and not giving points to a puppy that he may think is gorgeous but not ready/mature enough/purple enough/_whatever _the reason, is his perogative, and I think him telling you why was just fine in this case. Because it was a valid enough reason, and a nice compliment. Now, if he's said something entirely stupid, like, "He's gorgeous but I don't like the way his tail is trimmed so I didn't give him the points" (heard it before, actually...) then you'd have reason to be miffed. And I'm sure that I won't change you mind, but seriously, if you are going to keep playing the dog show game, you should consider not trying to read judges minds, or read something into the actual words that they say that really might not be entirely accurate.

All that aside, I really do hope that you do well with him.It's fun to have a hot puppy.


----------



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

The thing of it is I am not miffed I am very happy with the reserve I simply wanted to know if this happens a lot with puppies.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Of course you do, because YOU have a VERY hot little puppy right now  (Who I'd take home in a heartbeat... )
> I agree that all dogs should be judged "on the day", but it is very difficult to do that, _by the standard, _and say that an immature dog, no matter how gorgeous, is a better representative of that standard than a fully mature dog. I'm not saying that there aren't puppies who are deserving, but I definitely understand a judge's mindset who will not award points to one.



Shhhh, I was hoping I could convince her that Dash is petquality and needs to come live with me and the spotted dogs


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm surprised that no one mentioned this, but the fact that the judge pulled out your puppy, made him go around a few more times, and then gave the win to the open dog quite simply means that the judge very very seriously considered your puppy, and decided the other dog was better in some way.
I've had that happen for majors. It's heartbreaking. In a class of 24 open dogs the judge went back and forth between the other dog and my dog and ultimately decided on the other dog. When my dog came out of the ring tons of people commented that he should have won. But in the eyes of the judge, for some reason, the other dog was better. I paid for the judge's opinion, I got it.
At one show when we were looking for Tito's last point and he got reserve instead of the point, the judge told the handler of the WD "you're lucky I gave it to you, I really liked the reserve dog, too". Who knows why judges say what they do?
To answer your question, it does happen to puppies sometimes. But there are also a few judges who are known to LOVE to put up puppies. There are judges who are alleged to have a strong preference for the bred-by class. There are a few that will put up a young handler in the ring if they have a dog with 4 legs. But for the most part, they are judging what they see and how it is presented on that day.
As an aside, at one show in which I was showing Tito myself (and he got the point!) the professional handler behind us asked the judge why he didn't like the dog he was showing. The judge paused, stared at the handler long enough to make him feel stupid, and then said, "Are you kidding me? He's freakin' HUGE. You're lucky I didn't DQ him, if we'd been inside I would have called for a wicket".
Sometimes it's better not to ask!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm surprised that no one mentioned this, but the fact that the judge pulled out your puppy, made him go around a few more times, and then gave the win to the open dog quite simply means that the judge very very seriously considered your puppy, and decided the other dog was better in some way.
> I've had that happen for majors. It's heartbreaking. In a class of 24 open dogs the judge went back and forth between the other dog and my dog and ultimately decided on the other dog. When my dog came out of the ring tons of people commented that he should have won. But in the eyes of the judge, for some reason, the other dog was better. I paid for the judge's opinion, I got it.
> At one show when we were looking for Tito's last point and he got reserve instead of the point, the judge told the handler of the WD "you're lucky I gave it to you, I really liked the reserve dog, too". Who knows why judges say what they do?
> To answer your question, it does happen to puppies sometimes. But there are also a few judges who are known to LOVE to put up puppies. There are judges who are alleged to have a strong preference for the bred-by class. There are a few that will put up a young handler in the ring if they have a dog with 4 legs. But for the most part, they are judging what they see and how it is presented on that day.
> ...


Many judges will pull out a nice puppy, work him a bit, and then not use him, just to make the statement that he really liked him. It's a sort of "unspoken compliment" and when you've been doing it a hundred years you get that. 

You win some, you lose some. 
You win some, you lose more.
Another day another dog show. 
Don't ask if you don't wanna know.
Etc etc etc.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

OP what is done is done, there is no point in fretting over it anymore. Just move on and enjoy your dog.

I personally would have been thrilled if a judge had said that to me--maybe slightly frustrated, but more thrilled than anything. I totally understand the judge's reasoning as well. I have been told stories about puppies who finish really young then disappear when they are older because they fall apart--such as being too short, going pigeon-toed when ribs spring, etc.


----------



## PotA'Gold (May 14, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Who is this lovely boy PG and PotA'Gold are talking about??? You've piqued my interest. Photos please!


His name is PotA'Gold 2 Fast 4 U "Dash" for some reason it not letting me put pictures of him on here, here is a link to his pedigree theres a picture of him on there.Pedigree: PotA'Gold 2 Fast 4 U


----------



## jtom (Jan 31, 2011)

The thing of it is we did see it as a huge complement. We are very pleased at his success in the ring. We do not have "sour grapes"! I was a bit frustrated but am well over it. This aspect of the dog world is new to me and I just wanted to know if this happens often I can see from the posts that it does.

I will not argue with the results they are what they are. We are also looking forward to showing under that judge again as I really liked the time and attention given to each and every dog in the ring.

Thank to all of you that sheared your own personal story it was therapeutic and helpful. 

jtom


----------



## PotA'Gold (May 14, 2009)

Retrieverlover said:


> Shhhh, I was hoping I could convince her that Dash is petquality and needs to come live with me and the spotted dogs


, sorry! He would have a blast with you!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PotA'Gold said:


> His name is PotA'Gold 2 Fast 4 U "Dash" for some reason it not letting me put pictures of him on here, here is a link to his pedigree theres a picture of him on there.Pedigree: PotA'Gold 2 Fast 4 U


 
That photo doesn't do this puppy justice. I had my hands on him and he is really nice, and moves beautifully. I'm excited for PotA'Gold - she's gonna be having some kinda fun with this one... :dblthumb2


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

jtom said:


> The thing of it is we did see it as a huge complement. We are very pleased at his success in the ring. We do not have "sour grapes"! I was a bit frustrated but am well over it. This aspect of the dog world is new to me and I just wanted to know if this happens often I can see from the posts that it does.
> 
> I will not argue with the results they are what they are. We are also looking forward to showing under that judge again as I really liked the time and attention given to each and every dog in the ring.
> 
> ...


 
Kool. Any photos of this hot youngster that you can share?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great attitude! Hope to see photos and hear stories of your puppy winning more and more as time goes on. Best of luck in the ring!



jtom said:


> The thing of it is we did see it as a huge complement. We are very pleased at his success in the ring. We do not have "sour grapes"! I was a bit frustrated but am well over it. This aspect of the dog world is new to me and I just wanted to know if this happens often I can see from the posts that it does.
> 
> I will not argue with the results they are what they are. We are also looking forward to showing under that judge again as I really liked the time and attention given to each and every dog in the ring.
> 
> ...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

jtom said:


> The thing of it is we did see it as a huge complement. We are very pleased at his success in the ring. We do not have "sour grapes"! I was a bit frustrated but am well over it. This aspect of the dog world is new to me and I just wanted to know if this happens often I can see from the posts that it does.
> 
> I will not argue with the results they are what they are. We are also looking forward to showing under that judge again as I really liked the time and attention given to each and every dog in the ring.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned a couple of times, I'm very new to conformation too and it's hard to learn the ropes. So I'm right there with you! I've definitely noticed, however, that the people who seem to enjoy conformation the most are those who can truly be happy for others when they win (or at least look like they are ) and not let their own dog not winning bother them too much. It would be a pretty depressing hobby if 99% of the people at a show were completely bummed out or ticked off every time a judge made a selection! That's why I try to keep it positive


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and another rule of dog showing (told to me by my mentor on this forum, thanks PG!) is hang out only with people who are showing the opposite sex!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

no Kidding LOL


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

PotA'Gold said:


> His name is PotA'Gold 2 Fast 4 U "Dash" for some reason it not letting me put pictures of him on here, here is a link to his pedigree theres a picture of him on there.Pedigree: PotA'Gold 2 Fast 4 U


Wow, that is a stunning puppy.


----------

